# Mites



## Zimey (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey guys i was just wondering whether there is a standard procedure to remove mites from a venomous snake, and does this change from keeper to keeper, or does it all boil down to the individual species of snake. All methods highly appreciated : victory:

Thanks all and i apologize in advance if there has been a thread already created :2thumb:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

transfer the snake to a RUB lined with newspaper that's been treated with Provent-a-mite and leave for 48 hours, then carry out standard cleaning of the viv as you would with any other snake. a film canister with a chunk of vapona strip left in the empty viv for a few days will kill off any as they hatch


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

is vapona strip still available, I thought it was banned ?


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Yep, I had mites. I bought 2 cans of Provent a mite, removed all the reptile water dishes, and removed all the snakes in to tubs and to another room. I sprayed the entire enclosures with 1 can and the entire room with the second can, snakes were then replaced 2hrs later and water dishes 48hrs later...
I watched mites die in seconds and flies, spiders that were in the room were dropping to the floor.

Excellent stuff!


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Banned in the UK, but you can still get it off eBay. There's very divided opinions regarding use of Vapona as a mite killer. There's no doubt it does the job, but there have been reports of it being linked to neurological damage in snakes


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Ardap all the way for me. As Stuart said above re treatment.


----------



## Zimey (Sep 28, 2008)

Would predatory mites not be the best option?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

robb_90 said:


> Would predatory mites not be the best option?


I found them to be effective in tubs, but for larger snakes not so sure, I know a few people that swear by vapona but its banned because it has cancer causing chemicals in it.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

robb_90 said:


> Would predatory mites not be the best option?


I have used these to great effect where i used to work BUT they require damp substrate otherwise they die PDQ - so not ideal for dry/desert sp.


----------



## Zimey (Sep 28, 2008)

SiUK said:


> I found them to be effective in tubs, but for larger snakes not so sure, I know a few people that swear by vapona but its banned because it has cancer causing chemicals in it.


Dont spose you know whether it has to be digested to cause cancer, as it does say that it is "fumeless"? And does anyone know whether it was a suspicion or if it has been confirmed?



Caz said:


> I have used these to great effect where i used to work BUT they require damp substrate otherwise they die PDQ - so not ideal for dry/desert sp.


Thanks for that mate, havent tried these yet am contemplating it though.

Cheers guys


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

If it say's it's fumeless then it's not the original vapona. Vapona does let off an aroma. 
The vapona for sale in UK now is a different product which I haven't used for snakes.

I have used the original vapona since the late 80's and have yet to see any adverse effects in snakes. It was banned because it may cause cancer in humans.
If you use this product you put a small chunk about 1/4 inch inside a small container of some kind so the snake cannot come into contact. The container should have small holes drilled into it and then be hung in the vivarium for 48 hrs (repeat 10-14 days later). You also remove water dishes .

Cheers,
Al


----------



## Zimey (Sep 28, 2008)

Cheers mate, I take it that this is not the original vapona;
Vapona Fly Killer Window Sticker

Thanks for the information guys


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Rob,
No mate, that's not the stuff you want. 
The original vapona is only available in the USA as far as i'm aware, a friend of mine brought me some back when he went there.

Cheers,
Al


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

This is the stuff

Hot Shot Prod No Pest Strip on eBay (end time 27-Jul-09 21:18:06 BST)

Dichlorvos is the active ingredient that got it banned, it may cause cancer, if you eat a few pounds of it whilst shut in an airtight room piled up to the ceiling with opened packets of the stuff.......................for about 100 years!


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> This is the stuff
> 
> Hot Shot Prod No Pest Strip on eBay (end time 27-Jul-09 21:18:06 BST)
> 
> Dichlorvos is the active ingredient that got it banned, it may cause cancer, if you eat a few pounds of it whilst shut in an airtight room piled up to the ceiling with opened packets of the stuff.......................for about 100 years!




:lol2: but they say diet coke causes cancer....


ive made an excellent guinea pig of myself - 2 litres a day since i was twelve - not even a filling! 

sodding nanny state that we live in :devil:


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice find Stu'

From The USA I see


----------

